# 2nd Introduction



## skiewiet (Oct 26, 2003)

It's been so long since I've posted that I feel like I'm new again. Anyway I wanted to check in and say HI to everyone and also look for some information. I'm being relocated by my employer from New Jersey to St. Louis, MO.

Anyone have any suggestions and recommendations on some great camping trips once we move?

I'm also looking for some advice on trailer storage since we will be living in temporary housing for a few months while looking for a place to live.

Thanks and Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## bsanut (Jan 16, 2005)

Welcome to Missouri!!
My family and I have a 23rs and love it. Missouri has a excellent group of campgrounds and great facilites.
A few of my favorites are:

Pomme de Terre State Park
Watkins Mill State Park
Trail of Tears State Park
Follow this link for more info. http://www.mostateparks.com/

The State has a number of great recreation lakes some of which are:

Truman Lake
Mark Twain Lake
Pomme de Terr Lake
Stockton Lake
Lake of the Ozarks
Table Rock Lake

Be sure you visit the Branson, Mo area. Lots of camping friends and things to do.

Good Luck.
As a native Missourian please email if you have any questions.

Again welcome to the Midwest and great place to live.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Welcome (again)

St Louis has a great kids museum and the zoo is nice. We spent a few days there while trecking around the country. Good jump off point to many nice places in the midwest.

Enjoy and post often.

Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

skiewiet,

Welcome (again). I grew up in the Midwest and visited St. Louis often. Lived in Jefferson City MO for a few years while recruiting for Uncle Sam so am familiar with Lake of the Ozarks. Never camped there but did visit there a few times. Had a blast.

One of our fellow Outbackers is from the St. Louis area (St Charles, I think) and has posted a few threads on camping in that area and, if I remember right, storing their TT in a cave not too far from there. Maybe they'll chime in and help you out.

Again, welcome back to the site and keep in touch. Hope your move goes well.

Mark


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Welcome back Steve, and a Merry Chrismas to you and your family.

Walter


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

bsanut said:


> Welcome to Missouri!!
> My family and I have a 23rs and love it. Missouri has a excellent group of campgrounds and great facilites.
> A few of my favorites are:
> 
> ...


Never been in that part of the country.........yet, but would like to visit the Branson area in '06.







 From some of the pics I have seen, it is beautiful country out that way. sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome back Steve action I am glad you decide to check in again. I hope your move went well.

Thor


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

Wecome to St. Louis! Missouri has some great camping destinations. Where are you looking for temp housing? I would be glad to give you suggestions on different areas/neighborhoods, just let me know. I think there are a couple of us from St. louis here and I'm sure we would all be glad to help.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good luck with being relocated hope everything goes smooth for you and your family
Keep us updated

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome back!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome back, skiewiet! action

Try not to be such a stranger this time!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

skiewiet,

Welcome to St. Louis! This is a great family town and MO has some great state parks.

For our first trip, we went to St. Francois State Park. In addition to those mentioned by bsanut, Hawn and Sam Baker are nice get-aways.

Sounds like we need to do a Missouri or STL rally!


----------



## skiewiet (Oct 26, 2003)

4CHACS said:


> Wecome to St. Louis! Missouri has some great camping destinations. Where are you looking for temp housing? I would be glad to give you suggestions on different areas/neighborhoods, just let me know. I think there are a couple of us from St. louis here and I'm sure we would all be glad to help.
> [snapback]68117[/snapback]​


I will be working in Maryland Heights. We are currently looking for temp housing in Maryland Heights, Saint Charles and Saint Peters areas. Any advice on schools, areas and neighborhoods is very appreciated.


----------



## skiewiet (Oct 26, 2003)

7heaven said:


> skiewiet,
> 
> Welcome to St. Louis! This is a great family town and MO has some great state parks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. We are excited about the move since this will also bring us closer to family. My parents live in Iowa and Tracy's parents live in Kentucky so this put's sort of in between. A MO or STL rally would be a lot of fun!


----------

